

Ask HN: How did you learn marketing? - kapilkaisare

Specifically:<p>1. Which books on the subject would you recommend?<p>2. How did you determine the effectiveness of a particular marketing technique?
======
mikeleeorg
To answer #1, three books I would consider must-reads are:

Crossing the Chasm by Geoffrey Moore He discusses the Technology Adoption
Lifecycle and hi-tech marketing. [http://www.amazon.com/Crossing-Chasm-
Geoffrey-Moore/dp/00605...](http://www.amazon.com/Crossing-Chasm-Geoffrey-
Moore/dp/0060517123/)

The Innovator's Dilemma by Clayton Christensen This Harvard business professor
discusses what makes a disruptive innovation.
[http://www.amazon.com/Innovators-Dilemma-Revolutionary-
Busin...](http://www.amazon.com/Innovators-Dilemma-Revolutionary-Business-
Essentials/dp/0060521996/)

Guerrilla Marketing by Jay Levinson He discusses some scrappy techniques for
promoting your businesses. Not all are applicable to web or hi-tech companies,
but it can still spark some great ideas. [http://www.amazon.com/Guerrilla-
Marketing-4th-Inexpensive-St...](http://www.amazon.com/Guerrilla-
Marketing-4th-Inexpensive-Strategies/dp/0618785914/)

------
Ataraxy
I highly recommend:

[http://www.amazon.com/CA-HVERTISING-Ad-Agency-Psychology-
Any...](http://www.amazon.com/CA-HVERTISING-Ad-Agency-Psychology-
Anything/dp/1601630328/ref)

------
donna
Must read : Geoffrey Moore crossing the chasm
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crossing_the_Chasm>

